# 2 Yellow-Tail Blue Damsel



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a 110 litre fish only tank.Presently there is nothing except 2 Hermit-Crabs.I am thinking that I will keep 2 Yellow-tail Blue Damsels.Can I keep them in a single tank,if I introduce them at the same time??They are very aggressive.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would suggest only one. I regret owning two in a 75 gallons before.:shake:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i wouldnt keep the together, they will fight. also, do you plan on keeping any other fish....they will also pick on any other fish you add in the future.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

i have 2 and they seemed to work fine in my 30G tank.they dont fight or even harras any other fish i have.maybe i got lucky and got pacifist damsels


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Can I keep 2 Yellow-Tail Blue Chromis in the same rank??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dhritiman said:


> Can I keep 2 Yellow-Tail Blue Chromis in the same rank??


I have not heard of such species.:squint: I'm confused. First, you mentioned Yellow-Tail Blue Damsel which actually does exist but the latter is not to my knowledge.:roll:

Chromis are a lot better than damsels in terms of aggression level despite the fact that chromis are part of the family of damsels so you might be fine with a 75 gallons provided enough territories are planned out.

It's a long time since I've kept marine fish although I still remember some of them.:lol: But I prefer not to shell out much advice in this other side of the world as it is no longer under my experiences.:lol:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i have not heard of a yellow tail blue chromis, can you provide a pic so i can better inderstand what fish you are talking about.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

you mean the blue-green chromis?


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

See I have not heard of Yellow-tailed blue chromis either.But the shopkeeper said they were.They were Blue in colour with yellow tail.But unlike Yellow tailed blue damsel,which are circular,they are elongated.The size is about 2".


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

ok, well i have done a little research and this is all i could find. Its a yellow and blue chromis. And if this isnt the fish, the the owner is selling that fish wrong.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes Yes this is the fish.But the body is full blue and only the tail is yellow(DIP).I think the pic u gave is the adult size of the baby fish I saw.
So can i keep >2?


----------

